# [US NR] Keaton Ellis - 13.08 3x3 One-Handed Average



## Ninja Storm (Apr 12, 2015)

EDIT: Sorry Stefan


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 12, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8w-rutCYvE&feature=youtu.be



Do my eyes deceive me? Did Keaton Ellis just film an entire OH avg5 in competition?

VGJ, that was an incredible average.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 12, 2015)

You just killed the symmetry of your OH and 3x3 average ranks 
GJ!


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2015)

GJ Keaton! I'm more amazed at the fact that this was filmed


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 12, 2015)

I love the celebration!


----------



## Randomno (Apr 12, 2015)

Omgg I hop noone was sovling at teh end


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 12, 2015)

Best reaction ever, up there with Vladislav!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 12, 2015)

Jakub Kipa's reaction was better lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 12, 2015)

That reaction


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Hahaha that was hilarious, GJ!


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 12, 2015)

GJ! That is the best reaction I've ever seen. I'd love to see your reaction to a WR.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 12, 2015)

Iggy said:


> GJ Keaton! I'm more amazed at the fact that this was filmed





supercavitation said:


> Do my eyes deceive me? Did Keaton Ellis just film an entire OH avg5 in competition?
> 
> VGJ, that was an incredible average.



Filming was not my idea, but my friend Tommy Szeliga's idea about 5 seconds before I started my first solve.



joshsailscga said:


> You just killed the symmetry of your OH and 3x3 average ranks
> GJ!



I know 
I'll just have to get 7th in the world for 3x3 average now, though that might be really hard to do.



Jimmy Liu said:


> I love the celebration!





GoldenOak said:


> Best reaction ever, up there with Vladislav!





TheCoolMinxer said:


> That reaction





Berd said:


> Hahaha that was hilarious, GJ!





DGCubes said:


> GJ! That is the best reaction I've ever seen. I'd love to see your reaction to a WR.



Thanks all!



Randomno said:


> Omgg I hop noone was sovling at teh end



In hindsight, I shouldn't have celebrated that loudly. In the moment, I kinda just let my emotions out.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 12, 2015)

gj

the bromance is real


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

#IwasthereandstoppedmyOHsolvefor5secondstowatchthereaction


----------



## cashis (Apr 12, 2015)

"sorry Stefan" LOL 
but vgj!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> #IwasthereandstoppedmyOHsolvefor5secondstowatchthereaction



Thats sucks. Gj keaton tho!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thats sucks. Gj keaton tho!


lol idc it was an epic reaction, still sub 30 xD


----------

